# AC Help - strange issue



## Rorylane918 (Jul 6, 2021)

My ac is spraying water out like a water hose. It’s not constant, but happens for about 5 seconds every few minutes. I am on vacation so my son sent me the video of what was happening. My son says the AC is blowing cool air still

Here is a pic-








IMG_3644.PNG







drive.google.com













64723109922__3AE9E5A3-79F1-4333-BE46-10542126AD0F.jpg







drive.google.com







I just need to know if I need to get someone out there immediately or it can wait until I get home for a few days.
I just need to know if I need to get someone out there immediately or it can wait until I get home for a few days.


Please forgive my ignorance on this. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## chrishart (Jul 20, 2021)

have you fixed it?


----------

